# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Članak u današnjem Jutarnjem listu

## jele blond

Jeste vidjele ovo?
http://www.jutarnji.hr/mame--zbunjen...jeci--/920313/

----------


## mlukacin

Na sreću, nije to ništa novo...
Koliko ja znam već se godinama pedijatri međusobno prepucavaju dal početi sa 4 mj s dohranom ili sa 6 mj... što je jedan par cipela, ali dojenje prikazivati u negativnom kontekstu je suludo....
Željezo prije da će faliti majci nego djetetu... 
Hranimo se tako od kada je naše vrste i ovakvi članci nas ne bi trebali zamarati nimalo....
Jel to ana.m sudjelovala?

----------


## nevena

valjda su istrazivanje financirali proizvodjaci djecje hrane

----------


## Pinky

pa lijepo je to objasnila gospođa zakarija grković - stari materijali, već prožvakani, ovo je vjerojatno pritisak proizvođača dječje hrane.

----------


## marta

http://www.mamaiscomic.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/tiestothebabyfoodindustry.gif

----------


## Janis

> http://www.mamaiscomic.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/tiestothebabyfoodindustry.gif


 Izvrsno!!!  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## lasada

Slažem se  :Smile: 





> pa lijepo je to objasnila gospođa zakarija grković - stari materijali, već prožvakani, ovo je vjerojatno pritisak proizvođača dječje hrane.

----------


## katarinam

> Hranimo se tako od kada je naše vrste i ovakvi članci nas ne bi trebali zamarati nimalo....


Slažem se sa tobom jer od davnina su se dijeca hranila isključivo majčinim mlijekom pa su živa i zdrava. koliko štetnih tvari ima u voću i povrću koje kupite u dućanu, placu, tržnici ili gdje drugdje (jer i domaće je prskano kemikalijama) 
Ja osobno smatram da je djetetu dovoljno do 6 mjeseci samo majčino mlijeko jer je to ipak najbolje za njega.

----------


## Mariachi

napisala sam tamo u komentaru - kako bi ljudska vrsta uopće opstala da nije bilo dojenja, krapinski pračovjek-odnosno pramama, a ni mama u 17. stoljeću nije imala adaptiranog mlijeka... gluposti! 
nekome ne ide prodaja formule pa traži žrtve...

----------


## koksy

Mi smo sisavci. Tocka.

----------


## plashljivo_pile

iako sam poprilično liberalna po pitanju dojenja i zaboli me za tuđe odluke, ovakav naslov, i to na naslovnici, iz kojeg se može iščitati jedino to da je dojenje štetno, je fakat odličan potez proizvođača dječje hrane. za njih, naravno.

naime, činjenica je da velik broj ljudi uoči samo naslov. tu i tamo prelete preko pokojeg teksta, ali naslov se uglavnom ureže. tako da u samom tekstu naslov može biti i 12133243242 puta opovrgnut, a bez da to ima nekog učinka na ovu većinu koja registrira samo naslov. i to na samoj naslovnici.

evo meni je prvo taj naslov upao u oči kad sam jutros na kiosku kupovala novine. prva pomisao mi je bila - pojest će ih rode  :Smile: . druga pomisao - odličan marketinški potez. buba u uhu čuda čini.

----------


## Bodulica

Kad sam rodila sina preporuka je bila dohrana s 4 mj.

Nakon skoro 5 godina rodila sam kćer i tad je početak dohrane pomaknut na 6 mj.

U svakom slučaju imam razloga za brigu.

Sad, kome sam naškodila pokazati će vrijeme. Doduše, samo kćer ima zasada alergiju na znoj, ali to joj je genetski.

Eto, ako uzmem ovo istraživanje kao istinito, bar sam u slučaju jednog djeteta napravila dobru stvar :Grin:

----------


## SikaPika

> a imaju problema s uvođenjem druge vrste hrane na jelovnik, poglavito one jačeg okusa.


Kako da ne! 
Dijete mi jede i brokulu i kelj i meso i bijeli i crveni luk... A kad se dohvati crvene mljevene paprike... uh, ne smijem ni pomisliti što je sposobna napraviti!

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam svoje rekla, hehe...Neš ti studije!

----------


## tina55

> iako sam poprilično liberalna po pitanju dojenja i zaboli me za tuđe odluke, ovakav naslov, i to na naslovnici, iz kojeg se može iščitati jedino to da je dojenje štetno, je fakat odličan potez proizvođača dječje hrane. za njih, naravno.
> 
> naime, činjenica je da velik broj ljudi uoči samo naslov. tu i tamo prelete preko pokojeg teksta, ali naslov se uglavnom ureže. tako da u samom tekstu naslov može biti i 12133243242 puta opovrgnut, a bez da to ima nekog učinka na ovu većinu koja registrira samo naslov. i to na samoj naslovnici.
> 
> evo meni je prvo taj naslov upao u oči kad sam jutros na kiosku kupovala novine. prva pomisao mi je bila - pojest će ih rode . druga pomisao - odličan marketinški potez. buba u uhu čuda čini.


to je istina

----------


## tina55

mi smo isključivo dojili 6mj, iako je pedijatrica preporučila dohranu od 4mj, kad je čula da s 6mj još samo doji, poslala nas je vadit krv zbog provjere željeza i bilo je savršeno

----------


## Leni

> napisala sam tamo u komentaru - kako bi ljudska vrsta uopće opstala da nije bilo dojenja, krapinski pračovjek-odnosno pramama, a ni mama u 17. stoljeću nije imala adaptiranog mlijeka... gluposti! 
> nekome ne ide prodaja formule pa traži žrtve...


potpuno se slažem.... biti će da su naši preci bebama odmah davali sirovo meso netom ulovljeno... :Rolling Eyes: 


žalosno je da se moramo boriti kako bi dokazali da je najbolje ono  što nam je priroda sama podarila :Sad: 
i može napraviti još milijun takvih članaka, zna se tko ima koristi od njih... isto tako , iz svog osobnog iskustva mogu reći da sam iznimno ponosna što sam svog sina dojila jer vidim koliko je njemu to dobrog donijelo....a ne neke kemije, formule ..bljak...

----------


## @n@

Meni je intuicija uvijek nalagala da je dijete spremno za dohranu onda kad samo može primiti komadić hrane u ruke i kušati. Očito sam previše okrenuta životinjskom svijetu, majke životinje na hrane svoju mladunčad, već oni sami počnu istraživati kad su sposobni.  :Smile:  Obično je to kod djece oko 5-6 mjeseci, iako se meni s jednim djetetom "dogodilo" isključivo dojenje i do 8. mjeseca života. Nema pravila.

A za članak, otvorila-pročitala-zatvorila. Već viđeno. Žao mi je samo needuciranih majki koje će povjerovati svemu.

----------


## klija

> mi smo isključivo dojili 6mj, iako je pedijatrica preporučila dohranu od 4mj, kad je čula da s 6mj još samo doji, poslala nas je vadit krv zbog provjere željeza i bilo je savršeno


Mislim da smo kod iste pedijatrice, s tim da je nama za svaki slucaj dala recept za pripravak zeljeza, jer je nalaz bio "tik iznad donje granice". Nisam nikad dala taj pripravak i kasniji nalazi su mi dali za pravo. 

Inace, ovaj clanak zasluzuje prijavu urednika i/ili novinara Hrvatskom novinarskom drustvu jer uistinu sireci neprovjerene informacije nanose stetu djeci i naporima ulozenima u priblizavanje korisnosti dojenja. 
A Rodi i TV kucama cestitam na jucerasnjim i danasnjim brzim i jasnim reakcijama na clanak, nadam se da je steta barem malo umanjena.

----------


## mujica

baš mi je nekak drago što je taj članak objavljen  :Smile:

----------


## RozaGroza

Koja glupost  :Rolling Eyes: 
Ja sam baš suprotno jučer čitala, što se duže doje to bolje po fizičko i psihičko zdravlje.

----------


## apricot

> baš mi je nekak drago što je taj članak objavljen


zašto?

----------


## jennifer_gentle

U ovom članku se uopće ne govori da je dojenje štetno, nego da  ISKLJUČIVO dojenje prvih 6 mjeseci može biti štetno za zdravlje te se umjesto toga propagira isključivo dojenje do 4. mjeseca. Ne mislite li da malo pretjerujete?

Mašete znanstvenim studijama i preporukama WHO onda kada vam to ide na ruku, a kada se pojavi malce drugačija studija, onda su dotični znanstvenici po defaultu povezani s proizvođačima dječje hrane. Ja ne znam, evo da ne lupam ovako napamet - imate li vi neke konkretne podatke koji te znanstvenike povezuju s nepoćudnim proizvođačima, ili su jednostavno korumpirani samo zato što im _isključivo dojenje prvih 6 mjeseci_ nije sveta krava?

Meni je ovako zdravorazumski smiješno tvrditi da je SVAKOM djetetu majčino mlijeko dovoljno točno do trenutka kad navrši 6 mjeseci, a onda odjednom više nije. Ja pouzdano znam da mom djetetu nakon 4. mjeseca nije bilo dovoljno, iako smo pravilno dojili, bilo je dosta mlijeka i često je cicao.

Uostalom, koliko dugo pratim Rodu argument _ja sam odrasla na adaptiranom/nismo koristili AS/moj je jeo sarmu još u rodilištu pa mu ništa ne fali_, nikada nije bio smatran valjanim argumentom. Zašto je sada argument _ja sam svoje isključivo dojila prvih 6 mjeseci pa im ništa ne fali_ valjan argument?

----------


## jele blond

> Žao mi je samo needuciranih majki koje će povjerovati svemu.


Bolje rečeno, djece needuciranih majki  :Sad: , ali smisao je isti.

----------


## Angie75

> baš mi je nekak drago što je taj članak objavljen


fakat, zašto?

----------


## Leni

ima mnogo i educiranih majki, koje znaju sve prednosti, ali zbog svoje tzv. komocije ne žele dojiti...

makar ja još uvijek ne kužim kako može biti lakše zgodnije ići prvo  kupiti formulu, pa grijati, pa hladiti vodi, pa brinuti se oko bočice jel sterilizirana...pa daj opet spremi sve...

stvarno ne razumijem...

----------


## puntica

> ima mnogo i educiranih majki, koje znaju sve prednosti, ali zbog svoje tzv. komocije ne žele dojiti...
> 
> makar ja još uvijek ne kužim kako može biti lakše zgodnije ići prvo  kupiti formulu, pa grijati, pa hladiti vodi, pa brinuti se oko bočice jel sterilizirana...pa daj opet spremi sve...
> 
> stvarno ne razumijem...


a netko drugi ne razumije kako može biti jednostavnije non stop dojiti, noću/danju, bez ikakvog reda, dojiti gdje god stigneš, ne moći izaći s frendicama navečer jer treba nahraniti dijete itd.
ima nas raznih, svakom je nešto drugo normalno

----------


## Pikana

Da ja to isto fakat ne kužim kako je mliječna formula jednostavnija od majčinog mlijeka. Istina ja imam mali ( a možda i veliki) problem što moje dijete toliko voli ciku da zbog toga ne želi gotovo niša pa ni kap vode i to me dosta živcira a ima gotovo 10 mjeseci, tu i tamo nešto pojede al sve je to sitno, a tekućinu nikakvu

----------


## Leni

> a netko drugi ne razumije kako može biti jednostavnije non stop dojiti, noću/danju, bez ikakvog reda, dojiti gdje god stigneš, ne moći izaći s frendicama navečer jer treba nahraniti dijete itd.
> ima nas raznih, svakom je nešto drugo normalno


slažem se potpuno s tobom, ima nas različitih, makar ja opet ne kužim kako je izlazak s frendicama važnije od bebe... nijedna frendica mi nije važna kao moje dijete... i da ono što mu dajem je najbolje moguće za njega/nju  i proizvedeno samo za njega/nju, a ne za milijune drugih...
meni je to ipak posebnije .....

----------


## apricot

> onda su dotični znanstvenici po defaultu povezani s proizvođačima dječje hrane. Ja ne znam, evo da ne lupam ovako napamet - imate li vi neke konkretne podatke koji te znanstvenike povezuju s nepoćudnim proizvođačima, ili su jednostavno korumpirani samo zato što im _isključivo dojenje prvih 6 mjeseci_ nije sveta krava?


Da, sva četvorica su izjavila kako je istraživanje financirano od strane The Proizvođača.

----------


## thratinchica

> slažem se potpuno s tobom, ima nas različitih, makar ja opet ne kužim kako je izlazak s frendicama važnije od bebe... nijedna frendica mi nije važna kao moje dijete... i da ono što mu dajem je najbolje moguće za njega/nju  i proizvedeno samo za njega/nju, a ne za milijune drugih...
> meni je to ipak posebnije .....


slazem se s tobom al poanta je da neke zene uzivaju u vlastitoj komociji i zato je lakse bebu prebaciti na bocicu i mama je slobodna kad pozeli. meni su neki moji bliski ljudi u borbi s dojenjem govorili da sta se mucim, svi smo mi odrasli na AD i sta nam fali a i ti ces imati vise slobodnog vremena, bocicu mu mogu dati i tata, dide, bake, tetke tko god....ne izdajam se jer mi je kolicina mlijeka taaaman, tako da svaki moj izlazak iz kuce bez male (cca 1x mjesecno  :Grin: ) je  ogranicen na 2-2,5 sata a nikud nakon 7 navece. nekim zenama (i mojim nekim frendicama) je to neshvatljivo i neprihvatljivo.....

----------


## ivaa

ajme, prestrašno.
juičer uvjeravam frendicu da ne šopa dijete od četiri mjeseca svim i svačim.
i skoro sam uspjela!
ako dohvati novine, sve pada u vodu!

----------


## ana.m

Najgore je što mame tu dohranu svate jako doslovno i čitaju što piše na kašicama proizvođača. Pa ako na ...bip... kašici piše da bolonjez može od 4. mjeseca onda to djeci stvarno i daju. 
Pa kad čujem koje sve namirnice daju toj djeci da jedu..Pa bebicama od niti godinu dana daju ono što jede i ostatak obitelji..I komenatr na sve to. Pa nije im ništ i stariji tako ili nešto slično.

----------


## Leni

> meni su neki moji bliski ljudi u borbi s dojenjem govorili da sta se mucim, svi smo mi odrasli na AD i sta nam fali ...


upravo mi je ovo rekla vlastita mama nakon što je moje dijete napunilo 7 dana... kao šta se mučiš, daj mu bočicu.. i ti si od početka bila na AD, nisi nikad bila bolesna  itd itd...
ali eto, nakon tada uspješne prve godine dojenja stiglo je priznanje moje mame koja kaže sad vidim da sve što si radila dojenje/dohrana da si bila u pravu... :Grin: 
ponosim se svojim danima dojenja i veselim dojenju nove bebe  :Smile:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## SikaPika

> slažem se potpuno s tobom, ima nas različitih, makar ja opet ne kužim kako je izlazak s frendicama važnije od bebe... nijedna frendica mi nije važna kao moje dijete... i da ono što mu dajem je najbolje moguće za njega/nju  i proizvedeno samo za njega/nju, a ne za milijune drugih...
> meni je to ipak posebnije .....


X

----------


## jennifer_gentle

Zar je moguće da mi post nije odobren ni nakon 2 i pol dana??

----------


## jennifer_gentle

> Da, sva četvorica su izjavila kako je istraživanje financirano od strane The Proizvođača.


Ok, moja greška.

----------

